# Xfinity App not working



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

I get App Temporarily Unavailable and "Cardio is currently unavailable (V301).

Then directs me to tivo.com/support/V301 which leads to nowhere.

Found earlier threads but it seems the problem corrected itself?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503555&page=2

Though I found this as well:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2275/kw/v301

Anyone encounter this recently?


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

I am having the same issue. I just setup my new Roamio Pro yesterday (after a lot of anguish getting the cable card paired :down and the Xfinity On Demand app worked but today it won't on either of my Tivo boxes. (the other box is a Premiere.) The info at TiVo that I found said to call the Xfinity number for pairing the cable card because TiVo can't help with this issue. OY! We will see what happens. I thought I would post this reply before I called them because it will probably take forever with them again!
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2261


----------



## fischmanr (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm seeing the same thing as well today. Worked fine up until this morning. Talked with Comcast and they tried sending a reset to the cablecard with no luck, and then decided it was Tivo's issue.

Called Tivo and they said it was Comcast's problem. I pushed for a supervisor who told me this was the second report he's heard today of this issue and it is being escalated to their engineering team.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I saw the same thing a couple of weeks ago. I just kept trying it and on the 5th or 6th attempt to play the show, it worked.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

I've had the problem before, too, but it would then work after a few tries. I've tried at least 10 times today with no luck. I think this is something TiVo has to fix. I haven't called Xfinity cable card pairing number or TiVo yet.


----------



## StephLovesDogs (Dec 27, 2014)

Was working for me yesterday and suddenly isn't working for me today on my Premier XL4. Super annoying!


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

I was actually watching an OnDemand HBO movie when it aborted right in the middle.

Could never get back in.

Haven't called Comcast yet.


----------



## fischmanr (Oct 12, 2008)

Called comcast earlier, and they said Tivo informed them it was a problem with the Tivo servers.


----------



## Elton Sherwin (Dec 27, 2014)

In menlo park, CA (Silicon Valley/Stanford) Comcast On Demand failed a bit before 9pm Friday 12/26/14 and was still not up at 11am Satruday morning. YOU CAN WATCH ON DEMAND ON YOUR PC OR MAC. Also the Tivo support pages for On Demand are down.:down:


----------



## Elton Sherwin (Dec 27, 2014)

fischmanr said:


> Called comcast earlier, and they said Tivo informed them it was a problem with the Tivo servers.


I suspected this because:

on demand works on my PC, and
on demand support pages on Tivo are also down

I had briefly thought about re-installing the firmware on my router to make sure it was not blocking. so glad I did NOT do that.


----------



## Shazam.72 (Oct 27, 2010)

In Chicago, my Xfinity on demand went down in the late evening last night 12/26/14. Still down today as of 2pm CT. Haven't called Comcast yet since there is always a back and forth between them saying it's a Tivo issue and Tivo saying it's a Comcast issue. From this thread, looks like it is probably a Tivo issue.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

Just tried it again and it appears to be fixed.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

It's amazing. I use it so seldom but today I was at a friends and he had started doing a days worth of The Wire on HBO (VOD on an X1 system). It looked interesting so I came home to watch. Got fooled "NO VOD". 

It's back presently and I've no idea how long it's been but I've started my watch of The Wire.


----------

